# Rubber charge pipe upgrade.



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Finished cutting and fitting up some 2.25" aluminum tubing for my lower charge pipe upgrade. Going to weld it up tomorrow after work.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There's a guy on the web who makes them out of silicon and reinforced with Nomex for aircraft and high performance automobiles. 

He calls himself GEE-BEE at zip 92270.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Tomko said:


> There's a guy on the web who makes them out of silicon and reinforced with Nomex for aircraft and high performance automobiles.
> 
> He calls himself GEE-BEE at zip 92270.


I'm using aluminum tubing. Check out the pics I posted.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you concerned about heat?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Are you concerned about heat?


Not since it's much less restrictive at the compressor outlet. There's a little plastic resonator of sorts that the stock rubber tube attatches to that knecks down to about 1.5" for about 3" in length before going into the 2.25" rubber tube. The new tube opens up to 2.25" right from the compressor outlet with no restrictions.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Plus it's rigid and won't swell or collapse during spooling or high vacuume situations.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

So far in my log data, it's showing more top end airflow and the turbo spools much smoother and earlier which equates to more low end torque. I'm excited to see how much of a difference the 3" upper charge pipe will make.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Can we get a picture of the restriction that you are speaking of?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

DavidGXP said:


> Can we get a picture of the restriction that you are speaking of?


This


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Good gosh man. No wonder why the power drops off so bad after 5200


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

DavidGXP said:


> Good gosh man. No wonder why the power drops off so bad after 5200


I wouldn't associate the power drop off with this as much as the stock tune's cam timing and commanded air fuel ratio.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

So there's a lot to be gained from a good tune. I wonder how much crank hp we can extract from this little 1.4 with the basics. I mean...is it even worth modding?


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Is that one 2.25 x 2.0 coupler and one 
2.5 x 2.25 coupler?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

DavidGXP said:


> Is that one 2.25 x 2.0 coupler and one
> 2.5 x 2.25 coupler?


1.75x2.25 and 2.25x2.5


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Will two short sweep pipes (regular 90* radius) work if trimmed? Or do I need a long radius??? 
I just ordered two short sweeps, so now I am worried.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

And how in the heck is that lower hose supposed to come off? From the bottom after removing the plastic panel?


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

I'll play with it later, I ordered 2.0" 2.75" L aluminum pipe and a 2.0" to 1.75" coupler , with t clamps to replace that plastic piece for the time being.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok, so I pulled everything apart. The Hot side turbo exit is 1.25" I.D. 
That pastic adapter is 1.125" I.D. and opens up to 1.75" I.D. to match the rubber hose. 

I really don't see any reason to go bigger than 1.75" I.D. on this tiny engine with a tiny turbo.

In fact, 1.75" I.D. on the hot and 2" I.D. on the cold is probably more than enough with for the stock turbo. So, it looks like the engineers did a pretty good job.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

DavidGXP said:


> Ok, so I pulled everything apart. The Hot side turbo exit is 1.25" I.D.
> That pastic adapter is 1.125" I.D. and opens up to 1.75" I.D. to match the rubber hose.
> 
> I really don't see any reason to go bigger than 1.75" I.D. on this tiny engine with a tiny turbo.
> ...


I usually go with the same diameter as the intercooler inlet/outlet as to not cause a restriction of any kind. I also went with 3" cold side tubing because that's where my maf sensor is now and the original maf housing was 3".


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just a thought... hot air=less dense=“less air”=smaller pipe to keep pressure up. Cold air=more dense=“more air”=bigger pipe to flow more. As I said just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

